# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Photography >  Broke out my camera today... What do you guys think?

## swaltz9307

[IMG]<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/53553559@N08/10070235385/" title="DSC_8353 by swaltz602, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7352/10070235385_c05214ce94.jpg" width="500" height="357" alt="DSC_8353"></a>[/IMG]

----------


## swaltz9307



----------

Serpentine666 (11-03-2014)

----------


## swaltz9307

Ok I got it right this time. Sorry folks, new to this. 





- - - Updated - - -

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-08-2014),_satomi325_ (10-03-2013),Serpentine666 (11-03-2014)

----------


## Crazymonkee

Very nice pics!  :Smile: 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4

----------


## gameonpython

Stunning!!


2 whites tree frogs
1 ball python
1 cavalier King Charles spaniel
1 boxer
1 horse

----------


## Tigerhawk

Your pictures look great. What type of lighting do you use?

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Very nice pics of a nice snake!  :Smile:

----------

